# Collective noun for motorhomers?



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Im just finishing off the weekends crosswords and it occurred to me,
'Whats the collective noun for a group of motorhomers'?
The best I could think of would be 'Campernologists'.
I ask because its the sort of question that often crops up, like the collective noun for a group of chimpanzees,etc
Any bright thoughts?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For those with Fiat vans surely it must be a clutch.

For Hymers or Merc. based van a pride, Alan.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

but we are already campanologists as well as motorhomers :lol: 
a rally?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Here's a few of mine;a coffee,a jam,a flow a retirement and a group of lucky beggars.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What's wrong with just "motorhomers"?

Sais it all!

Or how about "non-Traveller travellers"?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Surely it's a "Rally" of motorhomers.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

A Vermin


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

" A Wave" 
The question is, do you, or don't you?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If a group of Camels are a 'Caravan' - are a group of Caravans - Camelers?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A 'Perambulation' of MHs?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Even in this land of "Freedom of speech",i cannot put forward my idea,because it would be offensive to the vast majority of happy,good natured motor caravanners/homers . But a jolly name for wild campers could be "Hedge Bumpers?". In haulage,its called,"Nighting out".
Ted.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Accessory munchers


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jented

Do please explain - I feel I might be missing out on something!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

motoroamers

aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

An "Enjoyment"
or a "Smile"
or a "Chill"


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

How about A Gassing?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If they are euro boxes it must be A SQUEEZE of motorhomers

loddy


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

An Independence?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Nicholsong.
When i have "switched off",from the task in hand,my mind plays word association,i was tumbling words about and came up with one word,that allthough fitted some,did not fit the vast majority of the m/caravanners i have met. Funny,i have only spoken on site/aire,to two british? owners with their units,both super people,most have been dutch,and while i was in their company,they all spoke english,despite the fact one group was in a dutch owned site bar,and we were the only english couple.
So there you have it,or rather....do NOT have it LOL. 
Ted.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

What about a 'Bimble' of motorhomes.

Seems most likely thats what we do most of the time. 8)


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Motorhomies?

Although that is also a band fanclub - for the band Motorhome.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If we carry on like >> this << much longer it will soon be a *Banned *of Motorhomers. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

"A Migration of Motorhomers" or "Motorhome Migrators?"

Sue


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, heard the term once about sad people sitting in the middle of a field in a tin box ,so i would imagine we could be called ,SAD TINBOXERS.


----------

